# FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 25, 2017)

Is on the servers now.

Joy...


----------



## forquare (Jul 25, 2017)

But since it hasn't formally been announced I'd be wary of downloading and using it.  It's not on the supported page releases either.

IIRC there was some oddities last year when 11.0-RELEASE appeared on the servers early, if I recall the files got pulled and changes were made.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 25, 2017)

forquare said:


> But since it hasn't formally been announced I'd be wary of downloading and using it.  It's not on the supported page releases either.
> 
> IIRC there was some oddities last year when 11.0-RELEASE appeared on the servers early, if I recall the files got pulled and changes were made.



That's good advise:

FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE login error
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/61736/#post-355865


----------



## getopt (Jul 25, 2017)

Trihexagonal said:


> Is on the servers now.
> 
> Joy...


If even minor upgrades are a source of joy, you may consider using 11-STABLE and have joy all the time ...


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 25, 2017)

I don't laugh a lot but that made me.


----------



## scrappywan (Jul 25, 2017)

I was one of those sorry fools who upgraded to 11.0 from 10.3 the moment it became available only to see the release get pulled for security fixes. I'd say wait a week or two for any update.


----------



## tingo (Jul 25, 2017)

Yes. As always - unless you enjoy / have time to be the guinea pig, let somebody else try it first.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 26, 2017)

tingo said:


> Yes. As always - unless you enjoy / have time to be the guinea pig, let somebody else try it first.



I'm your huckleberry. 

The login error I encountered disappeared in the Official release of FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE and I'm building on 2 of my boxen ATM.


----------



## forquare (Jul 26, 2017)

11.1-RELEASE announcement from GJB!  Also, those links I posted in my previous post should show 11.1-RELEASE also


----------



## Sensucht94 (Jul 29, 2017)

I waited till yesterday before upgrading. No problems so far, looks great. I can't wait to upgrade my laptop too and try the new  bnxt driver which should support my network card.
I had encountered minor problems with shutdown (system freezing from time to time at poweroff after having unloaded nvidia-card driver) soon after I had upgraded the system from 10.3 to 11.0 release; I'm sure the fault was mine, but still I hadn't been able to fix it by myself (neither had put much effort into working it out, I have to admit that). Fortunately the problem was solved autonomously just by upgrading to 11.1 release, glad too see that.


----------



## scottro (Jul 29, 2017)

No problems, though I haven't upgraded any critical machines yet.  Non critical machines all upgraded from source without issue.  (Meaning desktop tower running the usual web browser, libreoffice, that sort of thing.)


----------



## bart (Jul 29, 2017)

I updated FreeBSD 11.0 to 11.1 and www/firefox, mail/thunderbird don't start (segmentation fault). www/qupzilla, audio/clementine-player, www/chrome crash after a while...
rollback and it's sadly ok 

Any advice?


----------



## Minbari (Jul 29, 2017)

What error you recive when you start them from cli?!


----------



## bart (Jul 29, 2017)

segmentation fault


----------



## Minbari (Jul 29, 2017)

I have the latest Firefox installed on my machine (11.1)  and everything works OK. Those programs are installed as packages or from ports? Did you try to rebuild them from ports or reinstall with pkg?!


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 29, 2017)

bart said:


> I updated FreeBSD 11.0 to 11.1 and www/firefox, mail/thunderbird don't start (segmentation fault). www/qupzilla, audio/clementine-player, www/chrome crash after a while...
> rollback and it's sadly ok
> 
> Any advice?


Not a solution,  per se, but 'wget -d -nd http://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:10:i386/latest/All/firefox-54.0.1_1,1.txz '  followed by
pkg add -f firefox...txz may get your browser back at least.  IF that package exists and you've the compat ports installed.  NOTE this is only
a last resort type action usually and also only one example is given here, and could fail in more ways than one.


----------



## bart (Jul 29, 2017)

As usual after an upgrade, I did: `#pkg upgrade -f`


----------



## Datapanic (Jul 29, 2017)

I like using www/firefox-esr for more stability.


----------



## Minbari (Jul 29, 2017)

I think that -f flag brake your system. Run simple pkg update && pkg upgrade after you upgrade from 11 to 11.1. 
__ pkg upgrade_ will upgrade all installed packages for which an update (newer version) is available; 
__ pkg upgrade -f_ will upgrade all installed packages for which an update (newer version) is available and reinstall all installed packages that do not have an update (newer version) available. Sometimes this can cause a malfunction.


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 29, 2017)

My upgrade routine goes like this on a packages-only machine:
`freebsd-update upgrade -r 11.1`  <patches are downloaded and applied and kernel updated>then reboot
`freebsd-update install`  <world is upgraded> then critical step before reboot. *Rebuild all ports and/or packages*
`pkg upgrade -f pkg`<Force upgrade of pkg(7) itself.> then
`pkg upgrade -f`<Force upgrade of all installed packages. >then reboot
`freebsd-update install` <This step deletes old libraries>reboot


----------



## bart (Jul 30, 2017)

I reinstalled from scratch with my script. Copy files and it's work.


----------



## Jov (Jul 30, 2017)

Phishfry said:


> My upgrade routine goes like this on a packages-only machine:
> `freebsd-update upgrade -r 11.1`  <patches are downloaded and applied and kernel updated>then reboot
> `freebsd-update install`  <world is upgraded> then critical step before reboot. *Rebuild all ports and/or packages*
> `pkg upgrade -f pkg`<Force upgrade of pkg(7) itself.> then
> ...



If upgrading from 11.0 to 11.1, the pkg upgrade is not needed because the pkg repository is the same. It is no sense to reinstall the same pkg.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 30, 2017)

I decided since I had already started building 2 of my 3 laptops from scratch I might as well do them all at once. No problems so far and doesn't look like there will be.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 30, 2017)

Ok. I upgraded my workstation and one server to 11.1 with no issues.


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 30, 2017)

Jov said:


> the pkg upgrade is not needed because the pkg repository is the same


You assuming that `pkg update` has been run on FreeBSD11.0. FreeBSD 11.0 does not use the same packages as FreeBSD11.1. "Quarterly" repository from Sept 2016 would not be the same as "Quarterly" repository from FreeBSD 11.1 Not everyone keeps their systems packages up to date.
My example fits many upgrade paths.
Last thing I want is to break someones system.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 10, 2017)

Updated to FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p1.


```
$ uname -a
FreeBSD relentless 11.1-RELEASE-p1 FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p1 #0: Wed Aug  9 11:55:48 UTC 2017     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------

